# I'm a lyft driver too



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I drove for Lyft before Uber here in San Diego. Lyft used to have most of the market share but it seems times have changed. So far I like Uber, it seems the customer base is a little different. More customers chose to sit in the back seat. Anyone else drive Lyft?


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I refuse to put the stache on my car. Otherwise I probably would have started by now.


----------



## TheSheibs (Apr 17, 2014)

I've noticed a lot more people putting the stache on the dash (yes I know that rhymes). I wonder how that effects their ratings.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea I was wondering what do you do with the stache when you pickup Uber riders if you are double dipping. I was thinking at least throw it in the trunk


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. When doing a Lyft rider the 'stache goes on the dash and the Uber panel is off. When it's a Uber pax I tuck the 'stache under my seat and the Uber panel gets turned on. 

Uber also has a different customer base in Seattle than Lyft. Lyft tends to be younger and high % of college kids. Lyft loses market share to Uber because you have to have a FB account to use the Lyft app even as a rider. I also have noticed the Uber gets more women 35+ than Lyft.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I wouldn't have guessed the pink furry bumper would fit under the seat. The facebook requirement is definitely hindering their business. As you said though they have a different target audience. That's why Im surprised Uber competes so much on pricing. Generally Uber has newer car requirements and I think a more professional approach. As much as some drivers don't want to put the pink carpet on their car, plenty of pax don't want to ride in one either.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree. The pink mustache is doing more bad for Lyft than good. I have heard cases of cab drivers assaulting Lyft drivers since that damn mustache sticks out like a sore thumb. Don't even think of going anywhere near an airport with one. It really is a safety and image concern that Lyft needs to address.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

In the beginning it seemed a bit clever of a marketing tactic. You really just don't hear anyone say I love those mustaches.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Funny thing is the pink mustaches tend to disappear from bummers if the driver leaves the car with the 'stache attached to the bummer unattended for too long.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess they are worth $100!?

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141241582968


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I think Lyft cost run somewhere around $20 as that is the replacement price. All new drivers used to get the 'stache when they started driving, now they start driving and a month later get their 'stache. I think maybe they were taking a hit on giving out the 'staches.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

If Lyft were available in my area, I would definitely drive for them for the sake of an additional stream of income, but my area is definitely not the demographic for pink car mustaches and fist bumps. I just don't think their marketing and methodology would fly here. If I'm running a car service, I'd rather project a more professional image. Although I don't drive Black, I still dress well, open the doors for passengers, don't speak unless I'm spoken to or unless necessary, etc ... People appreciate that kind of thing, AND I get tipped on about 50% of my rides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> I guess they are worth $100!?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141241582968


POST # 10 /@Seinfeld : ♤♡♢♧ Maybe
not $100 but $25 .... Did you notice "ships
from Rancho Cucamonga"? I would
put the dudes from "Workaholics" at the
top of the list.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dave said:


> If Lyft were available in my area, I would definitely drive for them for the sake of an additional stream of income, but my area is definitely not the demographic for pink car mustaches and fist bumps. I just don't think their marketing and methodology would fly here. If I'm running a car service, I'd rather project a more professional image. Although I don't drive Black, I still dress well, open the doors for passengers, don't speak unless I'm spoken to or unless necessary, etc ... People appreciate that kind of thing, AND I get tipped on about 50% of my rides.


POST # 12 / @Dave: ♤♡♢♧ Still with us
Mr. Professional? 
I do admire your calm instructive tone
and positive advice, but your profile claims
a 2 month "hiatus." Vacation extension?
Or have you been earning "mad stacks"
(of cash) ferrying the monied around the
"Seventeen Mile Drive."

Everyone in Coastal New England is busy
snow shovelling. What's it been for you?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RedMagnolia said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. When doing a Lyft rider the 'stache goes on the dash and the Uber panel is off. When it's a Uber pax I tuck the 'stache under my seat and the Uber panel gets turned on.
> 
> Uber also has a different customer base in Seattle than Lyft. Lyft tends to be younger and high % of college kids. Lyft loses market share to Uber because you have to have a FB account to use the Lyft app even as a rider. I also have noticed the Uber gets more women 35+ than Lyft.


POST # 5 / @RedMagnolia: ♤♡♢♧ Are you
still with us here? My money is on your
money being on the 'Hawks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been driving Lyft for several months and haven't received a 'stache' and wouldn't put it on my dash anyway, so I'm glad not to have received one. And sure as hell ain't buying one.


----------

